# Plus side of BBW losing a lil weight



## J_Underscore (Sep 11, 2009)

hey, thought i might just start a thread and see what people throw out there.

When a big girl I knew lost a lil weight, I noticed her Belly had lost some firmness, it was softer and hung a lil bit more (which is great for me since I'm a Belly-nut lol). also its nice to see other parts of her body like her arms and legs more slender. plus the woman herself feels much better about her body and her fitness 

can anyone think of anything else? I'm interested to see what responses come up on this


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 11, 2009)

as an FA, I like the whole gettin' slender part. 

Just the whole process, it's so hot. I wish I could find a site dedicated to that sort of thing and post about it. Dims is OK, but this fatness thing is bizarre.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2009)

J_JP_M said:


> plus the woman herself feels much better about her body and her fitness



I know, fat women have NO self-esteem whatsoever and it sucks.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 11, 2009)

actually this is pretty relevant. lots of boarders here, particularly tina comes to mind, as having lost weight from their biggest and are very vocal about being more comfortable and feeling sexier. a friend of mine works out to stay at 320 or so. and i'm gonna flex my feeder credibility and say that not every girl looks best at her biggest. another plus side is flexibility in bed, though this varies widely from person to person and size to size, even shape. losing weight = losing firmness in OP's post puzzles me though.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 11, 2009)

ehow.com says .. 

During the course of losing weight many people develop flabby skin. The droopy, flabby appearance of skin is often caused by losing weight too quickly. When people lose weight fast their bodies tend to burn more muscle than fat. Less muscle causes skin to look wobbly and flabby. Since fat takes up more volume than muscle, fat tends to push its way toward the skin bulging and hanging in the folds, giving skin a flabby appearance.

This could be what the OP was referring to.


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 11, 2009)

Think I should've explained the firmness better, I meant through touch. Her Belly doesnt feel as firm as it used to, it feels softer


----------



## James (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe its not the most common FA trait but its certainly a valid experience for those who have that kind of a BBW/BHM aesthetic. IMO, just like an aesthetic for a partner gaining weight, one where an FA likes the results of weight loss are also completely fine. As FAs, we've all gotta be true to what we like aesthetically... weight gain/weight loss/weight neutral... whatever... all are fine IMO. If it gets to the point where such aesthetics become conditions of attention and/or love then it demonstrates a lack of respect for a person being no more than a series of measurements and weights... 

This is going a bit beyond the scope of the OP but I think, as FAs, if we do find ourselves in a position where a partner wants to change their body outside of the range of aesthetics that we have, then its OK to admit that to ourselves how we might feel about that... How we might communicate those feelings to a partner is naturally a difficult process and one that should always take into account their feelings. A topic for another thread perhaps..? but yeah, basically I just wanted to say that its as OK to say here that one has an aesthetic for some weight loss as much as it is to say one has one for weight gain... (or neither)...


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 11, 2009)

the wandering impression around this place sometimes that a girl will earn disrespect if she loses weight is comparable to a high school locker room. i'm thankful for the women here who are losing; there's not enough time to masturbate to _everyone_.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 11, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm thankful for the women here who are losing; there's not enough time to masturbate to _everyone_.



FMI (for my information): Why exactly are you thankful for DIMS women who are losing weight?


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2009)

I know what the OP is talking about regarding the softness. 

I ended up losing some weight well over a year ago after I had a medical issue - had to change my eating a bit and some weight came off. During that time I turned into a fat mush ball - super soft arms, belly, thighs, etc... everything just loosened up to a squishy consistency. 

I was a little nervous about it, frankly - but it's actually been insanely well received. It stands to reason since most FAs I've known are into the soft, the sinking in, the warmth, and the softer I've gotten the stronger those qualities have become. 

I'm no fan of losing weight and haven't continued, but it was a happy side effect to something that just happened to occur.


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 11, 2009)

James said:


> Maybe its not the most common FA trait but its certainly a valid experience for those who have that kind of a BBW/BHM aesthetic. IMO, just like an aesthetic for a partner gaining weight, one where an FA likes the results of weight loss are also completely fine. As FAs, we've all gotta be true to what we like aesthetically... weight gain/weight loss/weight neutral... whatever... all are fine IMO. If it gets to the point where such aesthetics become conditions of attention and/or love then it demonstrates a lack of respect for a person being no more than a series of measurements and weights...
> 
> This is going a bit beyond the scope of the OP but I think, as FAs, if we do find ourselves in a position where a partner wants to change their body outside of the range of aesthetics that we have, then its OK to admit that to ourselves. How we might communicate such a thing to a partner is naturally a difficult process and one that should always take into account their feelings. A topic for another thread perhaps... but yeah, basically I just wanted to say that its as OK to say here that one has an aesthetic for some weight loss as much as it is to say one has one for weight gain... (or neither)...



Little confused about this post. If you think I have a weight loss aesthetic then you misread. I noticed something a couple of months ago and was wondering what other people thought.

and if 'bit beyond the scope of the OP' insinuates that I'm shallow and focused on the outside, then I'm quite a bit insulted by that, on the other hand if this is a conscientious decision to take the thread to the next level & be really serious, then you're in your right to do that (Although I started this thread as a light-heartened thread seeing what +s other people could come up with)


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 11, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I know what the OP is talking about regarding the softness.
> 
> I ended up losing some weight well over a year ago after I had a medical issue - had to change my eating a bit and some weight came off. During that time I turned into a fat mush ball - super soft arms, belly, thighs, etc... everything just loosened up to a squishy consistency.
> 
> ...



Thank you for explaining it better AM.  lol

and if fact explaining my view point on how losing 'a lil weight' (Read the title ppl) seems to have a 'happy side effect' . sensing there might be a bit of confusion where some people think I mean losing A LOT of weight, which I don't mean, lol


----------



## James (Sep 11, 2009)

J_JP_M said:


> Little confused about this post. If you think I have a weight loss aesthetic then you misread. I noticed something a couple of months ago and was wondering what other people thought.
> 
> and if 'bit beyond the scope of the OP' insinuates that I'm shallow and focused on the outside, then I'm quite a bit insulted by that, on the other hand if this is a conscientious decision to take the thread to the next level & be really serious, then you're in your right to do that (Although I started this thread as a light-heartened thread seeing what +s other people could come up with)



No insults intended. It was really more of a "everyone's experiences/preferences about weight changes are OK" kind of post. 

This thread doesn't have to go serious but if it does then I just put that out there as my two pence on the bigger issue regarding partner weight changes, aesthetics and stuff to do with those things.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 11, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> FMI (for my information): Why exactly are you thankful for DIMS women who are losing weight?



time management


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 11, 2009)

James said:


> No insults intended. It was really more of a "everyone's experiences/preferences about weight changes are OK" kind of post.
> 
> This thread doesn't have to go serious but if it does then I just put that out there as my two pence on the bigger issue regarding partner weight changes, aesthetics and stuff to do with those things.



Ok then, thank you for clearing that up. and its very respectible to have a post generally saying its ok whatever you like, I always believe in the concept of 'each to his own'. have to give you credit, what you were talking about is interesting stuff


----------



## bdog (Sep 11, 2009)

Post Deleted... 



> [yes it was a joke and we got that... but it broke forum rules so it goes]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 11, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I know, fat women have NO self-esteem whatsoever and it sucks.



I do.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 12, 2009)

bdog rules

i am merely a cdog in his presence


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2009)

x0emnem0x said:


> I do.



I was kidding.

I do think that I get what the OP was saying, but that part was what I had an issue with.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2009)

This thread could probably lose a few hundred pounds I wouldn't miss, ifyouknowwhatImeanandIthinkyoudo.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 12, 2009)

...................................................


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2009)

What AM said is correct...the skin does get a little softer.

I recently lost some weight....and like how much softer my stomach is now. It's not so distended and feels good in my hands. Much more pliable now....that wouldn't be attractive to someone that likes fatness/softness? My back/waist got a bit smaller...hence making my bottom half/bum look a little bigger. I could see why an FA might even like a visual change, too. 

I took that to be what the OP meant myself....not that he thinks fat women on Dims need to lose weight because it's sexier. He's just enjoying some body changes that occur with it....and not necessarily the smaller body parts part of it. 

I don't know.....I think only an FA could truly appreciate the softness of a bigger woman dropping a few pounds while the rest of the world just holds their breath waiting to see if you get "skinny". There is a difference, in my mind anyway.


----------



## J_Underscore (Sep 12, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What AM said is correct...the skin does get a little softer.
> 
> I recently lost some weight....and like how much softer my stomach is now. It's not so distended and feels good in my hands. Much more pliable now....that wouldn't be attractive to someone that likes fatness/softness? My back/waist got a bit smaller...hence making my bottom half/bum look a little bigger. I could see why an FA might even like a visual change, too.
> 
> ...



Yes, Thank You for putting it into words that I seem to be a lil bit too illiterate to do, Lol. Yeah I was getting a feeling that people thought I meant 'woman losing weight is sexy', nope lol. I meant what You said, that little 'benefits' come from a big girl losing a lil weight.

And wondering what other 'benefits' people have noticed


----------



## kioewen (Sep 12, 2009)

No benefits, and I don't find it attractive.

Just one person's point of view.


----------

